# Initial Classic issues



## swellins (Dec 11, 2011)

I've only had my refurbed classic for a few days but im having a few issues which I could do with some help with.

Before the classic I had been using a cubika plus along with a recent addition of an MC2 which had been producing really nice shots with good crema, 14g in 26-30g out in 28 seconds. Only issue was the poor steam wand so I decided to upgrade to a classic with the steam wand mod already done.

Been using Rave Suarez beans recently and also the signature blend with no probs on the cubika.

Using the same settings and dose though with the classic my shots have had zero crema and been very hit and miss, taste hasnt been to bad but a bit on the sour side, nowhere near the flavour I had been getting.

Could it be:

The classic needs a backflush, had planned on doing this anyway.

The very dirty and used state of the portafilter and basket having a detrimental effect on my shots?

Need to dose more and adjust the grind?

Something else?

Your advice much appreciated folks.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Think you need a deep clean, take the group head out and have a look what state it is in.

Are you getting the 26-30g out in 28 seconds on the classic, or is it faster?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Gunged up portafilter can and will taint coffee - soak the portafilter in something like Cafeza which will remove the gunge. Backflushing a Classic can cause the aluminium shower block to become tainted by the cleaner. Switching to a brass block is a good idea if you want to use cleaner in the backflush.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The Cubika Plus has a pressurised portafilter so that will affect the grind settings you have been using I would suggest that you need to tighten the grind considerably as the pressurised mechanism you have become used to could produce crema even if you put brick dust through the machine. The above suggestions regarding cleaning should be dome as a matter of course anyway.


----------



## swellins (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the replies all.

I de-pressurised the basket on the cubika not long after I had it.

The timings have been a little out but not far off what I was getting. I'm still getting used to the larger size tamper/basket so that is having a effect I'm sure.

Think my next step will be to either clean up the existing portafilter or get a new one and backflush and see where I am from there.

Only run through about 4 shots with it so far so hope it gets better. On the plus side my milk is way better.....!


----------



## swellins (Dec 11, 2011)

Morning update:

First attempt today was terrible again, took 49 seconds and tasted rough. Rolled the grind back a couple of full turns on the MC2 and tried again. Immediately I knew it was better, 14g in, 29 out in 30 seconds and the taste was right there. Also nearly nailed a Rosetta-ish but I wasn't bothered as it was the best tasting flat white I've ever made at home, think a very small adjustment to the grind and I'll be there on these beans.

I also soaked the portafilter and basket in puly caf this morning which cleaned them up loads. Feeling a lot more positive about my new setup today!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Just remember if your PF was that mucky, chances are the group head is going to need a clean, it only takes a minute to take off!


----------



## swellins (Dec 11, 2011)

froggystyle said:


> Just remember if your PF was that mucky, chances are the group head is going to need a clean, it only takes a minute to take off!


Yeah, I am planning on doing this. The machine came from Mark at gaggiaservice with new seals done so I assume it had been cleaned recently and was just the basket/portafilter that were dirty.

Searching for a thread that details the removal of the group head now....


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Take the shower screen off by the screw in the center, then two allen keys up in the grouphead, undo and pop it out, simples!

Make sure its not hot though...

Makes me wonder why he sold it to you with a dirty PF.


----------



## swellins (Dec 11, 2011)

froggystyle said:


> Take the shower screen off by the screw in the center, then two allen keys up in the grouphead, undo and pop it out, simples!
> 
> Make sure its not hot though...
> 
> Makes me wonder why he sold it to you with a dirty PF.


Thanks for the tip, that was so easy...! It was all clean there which is good to know.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

All good then, just need to dial the grinder in a tad more and your sorted by the sounds of it!


----------



## swellins (Dec 11, 2011)

froggystyle said:


> All good then, just need to dial the grinder in a tad more and your sorted by the sounds of it!


yeah, looking forward to this lunchtimes coffee now!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Do you have plenty of the same bean to play with?


----------



## swellins (Dec 11, 2011)

froggystyle said:


> Do you have plenty of the same bean to play with?


Yep, only just broke into a 1kg bag of Rave sig blend so good for a while.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Good stuff, i went through a full bag of hasbean finca fanny when i got my MC2, still didnt get one good shot out of it!


----------



## swellins (Dec 11, 2011)

froggystyle said:


> Good stuff, i went through a full bag of hasbean finca fanny when i got my MC2, still didnt get one good shot out of it!


I know what you mean, I rinsed through a couple of bags before I got close to a decent shot, so frustrating but worth it.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Not sure if its the grinder, weather or the bean but i am adjusting the grind every day on my signature beans...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Not sure if its the grinder, weather or the bean but i am adjusting the grind every day on my signature beans...


What's the weather been like ?

Are the beans sat on the hopper or belong single dosed ?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Sat in the hopper, weather is very up and down in the midlands this week, hot, cold, damp, humid!

Have moved the grinder as i noticed in the afternoon it was catching the sun, now in the shade.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Sat in the hopper, weather is very up and down in the midlands this week, hot, cold, damp, humid!
> 
> Have moved the grinder as i noticed in the afternoon it was catching the sun, now in the shade.


There you go then , most of it will be the humidity and weather changed rather then the mc2 And your skillz


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Me, Skillz, Funny!

Yeah, its just annoying grinding little bits each morning then changing to get a decent shot.

What pillock got me into this coffee malarkey!


----------

